# chaos trolls



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

he all i wondering if anyone has converted any cool looking chaos trolls and the chaos troll special char from warriors of chaos list.

i would love to use this army but dont really like the gw chaos trolls .


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

As with everything like this GW yell " Stuff You! We Want MONEYYYYYY!!!!"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I converted three GW river trolls into chaos trolls:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

very cool. i was looking at doing something similier , they look a little like the nurgle bile trolls from forge world:so_happy:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> very cool. i was looking at doing something similier , they look a little like the nurgle bile trolls from forge world:so_happy:


Thank you.

The kit does have a large amount of aquatic detail, so it took some effort to remove all the scales and fins; however once it is done they look quite different.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Tose trolls look beautiful (in the most evil way possible)


----------

